# Asking Question



## Muhammad Rizwan Ali (Nov 7, 2014)

Hy Everyone,

I am a chemical engineer recently graduated from COMSATS INSTITUTE OF INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY.Please tell me information how to get via and job there.

Thanks


----------

